# Spearing suggestions?



## Matt D (Nov 3, 2008)

Anybody been out in the Devils Lake area? I'd like to get out tomorrow and was wondering how water clarity might be. Last time I was there, it was pretty murky. Does clarity improve farther east or west? How about Stump? Morrison? Sweetwater? any other ideas? I was at Laretta a couple years ago and it was clear as a bell, but I saw one pike in about 10 hrs.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Last I heard from my uncle a couple weeks ago is that Morrison/Sweetwater were unbelievably clear. They've been doing very well.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I know ZERO about fishing through the ice. With that said, is it easier to spear fish than to try and catch them on ice tackle? How does one go about spearing them... I know you drill a hole, then what...


----------



## Matt D (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I can report that Laretta is a waste of time for spearing. I lost sight of my decoy about 8" below the water. There was however a LOT of ice ... there was a truck out there when I got there and they had ~14-16". Where I went, there was about 13".


----------

